
Meet AAP, the Fastest Growing Startup in India - pajju
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/aap-startup-lessons-297/
======
mknits
I invested a small amount in the "startup" and I'm glad that the startup is
living upto my expectations.

~~~
pajju
Interesting.

Definitely you have helped a countless people. ;)

